# Spring is getting closer



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Motley told me it´s not far away. I combed him this afternoon because he looked a bit scruffy, it was not many days ago when I last combed him and normally only a couple of combs full come out. Today took a long time, the fur just fell out.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, we are seeing snow drops and primroses.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I saw a few snow drops and aconites a couple of weeks ago, but today I saw loads. Primroses Ray, are you sure?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Seen snow drops here as well but there was snow on the hills behind us yesterday.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I saw a few snow drops and aconites a couple of weeks ago, but today I saw loads. Primroses Ray, are you sure?


Yes Jan. Seen a few along the verges and hedgerows. Next week will be covered in them.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Yes Jan. Seen a few along the verges and hedgerows. Next week will be covered in them.
> 
> Ray.


I don´t remember the last time I saw primroses. Violets are plentiful in this village, but not the primrose.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> JanHank said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a few snow drops and aconites a couple of weeks ago, but today I saw loads. Primroses Ray, are you sure?
> ...


I think it was back in '18 when I was driving to you from Cherbourg in March, the banks at the roadside were covered with primroses for miles and miles. It was such a lovely, and unusual, sight.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Too dry here for primroses. There have been quite a few wild flowers out and the almond trees have all come out in blossom


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It feels nothing like spring today, icy cold wind and overcast sky.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I hear the uk are due another storm?

After having a couple of hot and sunny days it is cooler with patchy cloud today.


----------

